# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  ReAgent, applied reinforcement learning platform, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

Website - reagent.ai

Director, ML/AI - Srinivas Narayanan

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook makes big advances in AI reasoning and machine translation"

by Mike Wheatley
October 16, 2019

----------

